# Những dịch bệnh dễ lây lan ở trường học mà mẹ cần phải biết



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (14/2/19)

Trường học là nơi mà ẩn chứa nhiều nguy cơ lây bệnh cho các bé, bởi vì các bé dường như sinh hoạt cùng nhau, chơi chung, ăn chung và vệ sinh chung. Cùng với đó là các bé chưa thể tự ý thức được việc bảo vệ sức khỏe của mình. Nên các mẹ cần nắm vững những dịch bệnh dễ lây lan và cách để hạn chế.




*-Dịch bệnh lây lan qua đường hô hấp*
Một số bệnh như: đau mắt đỏ, cảm cúm, sổ mủi, sởi, thủy đậu…
Nhóm dịch bệnh lây nhiễm qua đường hô hấp phổ biến nhất hiện nay, tác nhân gây bệnh chủ yếu là vi khuẩn và virus. Phần lớn các tác nhân đều đề kháng yếu với ngoại cảnh, dễ bị tiêu diệt trong điều kiện bình thường.




Nhóm dịch bệnh này có thời gian ủ bệnh khá ngắn, đa số các bệnh có thể lây truyền vào cuối thời kỳ ủ bệnh, vì bệnh càng nặng thì khả năng lây nhiễm càng cao và rất dễ lây nhiểm, bùng phát thành dịch.
Cách phòng tránh dịch bệnh bùng phát: bằng cách tiêm vắc xin phòng bệnh, tránh tiếp xúc với người bệnh. Các mẹ thấy con có biểu hiện nên nghỉ học và đi khám bác sĩ để tránh lây nhiễm qua các bạn khác, cùng với đó là có chế độ ăn uống đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng, uống nhiều nước trái cây. Tập cho các bé đi vệ sinh đúng cách và rữa tay bằng xà phòng trước khi ăn và sau khi đi vệ sinh.
Đối với các bệnh về đường hô hấp mẹ nên sử dụng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu để bảo vệ cơ thể bé một cách toàn diện nhất. Tránh khả năng lây lan và tiếp xúc của vi khuẩn và virus vào cơ thể của bé.
*-Dịch bệnh lây qua đường ăn uống*
Một số bệnh như: tiêu chảy, bệnh dạ dày
Ở trường học các bé cùng nhau ăn chung, chia phần cho bạn và sử dụng chung đồ dùng của nhau, đó chính là nguyên nhân lây bệnh về tiêu hóa và dạ dày.
Cách phòng tránh: các mẹ nên tập thói quen cho con mình có thể tự mình ăn uống, không nên ăn chung với bạn, rửa tay bằng xà phòng trước khi ăn và sau khi đi vệ sinh.
*-Dịch bệnh do tiếp xúc trực tiếp với người bệnh*
Một số bệnh như: chấy, ghẻ, nhiễm trùng mắt,…
Lối sống ăn chung, ngủ chung, chơi chung là điều kiện phát sinh các dịch bệnh như chấy, ghẻ… những dịch bệnh này thì chúng ta không thể hạn chế khả năng lây nhiễm ở trường học. Mà các mẹ cần biết cách vệ sinh cơ thể của các bé thật sạch mỗi khi về nhà để hạn chế sự phát sinh của bệnh.
Đối với một số bệnh ngoài da thì mẹ nên sử dụng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu tắm cho bé hằng ngày để diệt khuẩn, làm sạch da giúp ngăn chặn các tác nhân tấn công vào cơ thể của bé.
*-Dịch bệnh do kí sinh trùng trung gian*
Một số bệnh như: sốt rét, số xuất huyết, sán lá gan,  sán lá phổi…
Với môi trường sinh hoạt chung thì khả năng nhiễm bệnh và phát sinh bệnh ở trường học xảy ra phổ biến, việc nhiễm bệnh có thể do vật trung gian truyền bệnh như muỗi, ve…và do tiếp xúc chung giữa đồ chơi của trẻ. Nhóm dịch bệnh này thường bùng phát vào thời điểm giao mùa.




Cách phòng tránh: vệ sinh lớp học đặc biệt là đồ chơi và khu vực vệ sịnh sạch sẽ, thường xuyên. Thường xuyên kiếm tra các vật dụng chứa nước để tránh muỗi sinh sôi nảy nở. Mỗi trường học cần sử dụng đèn xông tinh dầu tràm con yêu để xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại và diệt khuẩn, virus giúp làm sạch không khí.
Trên đây là một số dịch bệnh dễ dàng lây lan ở môi trường trường học, vì việc sinh hoạt cùng nhau nên không thể ngăn chặn được mà các mẹ cần có những kiến thức cơ bản để hạn chế tối đa khả năng lây lan của dịch bệnh cùng như nguy cơ nhiễm bệnh đến con mình.
Một lời khuyên nho nhỏ là các mẹ nên đưa ra ý kiến về việc sử dụng may xông tinh dầu tràm con yêu ở nơi con minh đang học tập, vì dầu tràm có khả năng kháng khuẩn, ức chế virus, xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại, giúp giữ ấm cơ thể hạn chế các bệnh về đường hô hấp là phương pháp hiệu quả cho môi trường sinh hoạt chung để tránh lây lan dịch bệnh.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu.
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu!


----------

